# Perfect Lateral Raise



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

I just want to know what peoples views are on the best way to do lateral raises, Standing, seated or other?

Also, at what point in your workout do you do Laterals? i.e. start, end or after a heavy set of presses etc?

It's just that my mate is doing my head in saying that it's a crap exercise and doe's nothing for you. (which I know is wrong).

Also when doing laterals do you go heavy or go for intensity?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i have to go light with lat raises otherwise i tend to cheat.

I do them standing with a slightliy bent elbow and then lift them to shoulder level slowly whilst focusing on my medial delt. I then hold and tense my medial delt and then slowly lower them.

Ive also found that the rep range of 12 -15 ish suits me when doing lateral raises.

I do them after pressing and upright rows and get a good pump.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i don't do them anymore, I stick to pressing and overhead exercises instead now. Mostly because they are functionally useless, and also because it makes my shoulder girdle do bad things


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i've done them at the end of a shoulders routine, just to finish with a burn/pump, i prefer them seated, with my feet on the end of the bench, to stop me cheating....

i have used them to pre-exhaust the shoulder before pressing (as advised by someone) but hated it........

prefer lightweight - high reps myself


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I do them after I've done my pressing movement i.e. Military press then dumbell press. Then move onto lateral raises with 20kg dumbells for 8-10 reps and do 3 sets.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do them before to pre-exhaust.

Dependas how I feel whether I go heavy or not.

Always do mine seated and with feet off the floor.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i do them "Charles Glass" style, but a lot less weight then james is using


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

CarbWhore said:


> i do them "Charles Glass" style, but a lot less weight then james is using


i also do these...very good imo and you can get some good weight up too... but every now and then i switch it up to a lighter more strict movement


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Alright, I've just tried doing them Charles Glass ones, they feel like they're working my rear delt more than my medial? Am I doing them wrong then?

I tend to do them at the end of my workout for intensity, I am in no way at all going to leave them out of my routine, (my mate has) as I think they are essential if you want big delts. Am I right?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

i do them at the beginning where have full energy as feel side delts need sorting out. will try them charles glass style:thumbup1:


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Am I right in saying that if you do them at the start of the workout you will be able to lift more? Because you won't be fatigued, thus lifting heavier will help you gain more mass in the medial delt area? I feel like my medial delts are lagging aswell. 

I was told that behind neck barbell press works the medial delt, is this correct? (obviously it doesn't isolate it though).

Cheers

Rob


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

I do them at the end and don't go heavy because of form. I like to hold and squeeze at the top for about 2 sec.


----------

